# Goat gives me milk but not my wife



## LittleShortyFarms (Sep 26, 2014)

So here is a weird situation/question. (At least for us).

We are just starting our farm and have several does and doelings. We've been milking the does for about 3 weeks now. Lately, I have been the main one milking. At least for the last 2 weeks. The last couple of days my wife has been doing the evening milkings and for the last 2 days, one of our does won't give milk on the machine for my wife. My wife can hand milk her but, gets nothing from the machine.

I milk her from the machine in the mornings (for the last two days) without any issues. Previous to these last two days, I have milked her in the mornings and the evenings on the same stand and machine and not had any issue.

There are still too many variables to completely isolate the issue (she just went into heat today) but has anyone ever had an issue where a goat only let her milk down for a certain person?

Our current set up: 

Buck introduced to the girls into the same pen a week ago. No issues. Just the usual pecking order sortings.
Doelings separated in a neighboring pen for the last week.
Same feeding regimen.
Wife has assisted in the milkings previously in the first week. Wife also spends time with the goats almost everyday with no issues.
Same basic milking routine (hour of day and milking process--at least the core processes).

Could a minor milking process difference cause an issue? (e.g. I milk from a certain side and my wife does not)?

As I said, still too many variables to completely isolate this to a "personnel" conflict but I'd like to hear what ya'll think.

Joe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats do have their favorits...will give tons of milk for one and hold out for anther...but to give plenty while handing milking and not by machine...HUM?? maybe Wife isnt setting it up the same as you do..Goats can be quite picky in how things run...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Never heard of anything quite like that. :scratch: The only other thing I can think of is that she's just slowing down on milk production and in the evenings isn't giving as much. Maybe just a coincidence? I don't know...


----------



## LittleShortyFarms (Sep 26, 2014)

Well,

I milked everyone this evening and the doe in question gave me way more milk than what my wife got. Wife got about 2 tablespoons in previous nights. I got about quart to quart and 1/2 tonight.

Wife stood by as I milked. Walked through all my steps. Wife confirmed she followed the same process with one difference. She stands on the same side as the teat she is trying to milk while I milk both teats from the right side.

Strange.

Tomorrow, wife will milk while I play the "wizard" behind the curtain. If she has the same issues as before, I'll step out and step in to see if that makes a difference for some reason.

Strange.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...ok OZ....keep us posted cause inquiry minds need to know


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very strange. Keep us posted!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is strange -- but I would be most interested to know what you find out. Goats are quite interesting creatures


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, that is interesting... Following...


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Goats can be strange they are just that way mine always have to be milked from the same side (or they kick) my daughter can't milk them my sons can milk 1 or 2 of them but I'm the only one the others will let milk ?? strange things


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They like routine. They like things exactly the same way. Even down to little things like how their teats are handled.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When I was a kid I ha a dairy cow. We used a milking machine so it was the same for everyone but she would give me more like then anyone. She was my baby and we loved each other. I guess it was also all the sweet talking I did to her.


----------



## LittleShortyFarms (Sep 26, 2014)

Well here's an update.....

After I did the evening milking the day after my wife's troubles, I got a lot more milk than my wife. So we were all still trying to figure out why.

My wife picked up the evening shift the very next day (the day after I milked) and got the same amount I did (which was more than she was getting). She made one minor change. She milked both teats from one side (I milk both teats from the right side. So she did the same thing), instead of milking from the side the teat is closest too. That was the only change and she got milk on the machine.

So, as I figure it, it was one of two things.

1. They really like to be milked from the right side and the right side only (as they were fussy on their left teat whenever or whoever tried to milk from the left side)--we both had issues with them at first trying to kick the claw off...I noticed if I attached the claw and milked from the right side, I had no issues.

2. They were not used to another person milking them and it took a little time for them to warm up to the idea of my wife being involved.

I'm guessing #2 is the more likely scenario. But who knows. Because milking by hand for my wife got milk but milking by machine got nothing.

And Bob's your uncle.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a combo of the two.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Very interesting! My husband milked our doe for the first time today. He's milked goats before, so he knows what he's doing. He said she got on the stand, happily ate, and let him "molest" her udder as he calls it (wiped it down and massaged it a bit). Then...nothing. Not a drop. I came home an hour later, did the same thing with just a bit of alfalfa pellets (since she apparently ate quite well on the stand), and got the same amount I've been getting from her. Goats are strange and picky creatures.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm glad you got your issue figured out! (My own goats are picky about which milking vessel I use.) I didn't want to disrupt the flow of serious answers on this thread, but when I first read the title of this thread, it sounded as if your wife was not giving you milk, even though the goat would!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> I'm glad you got your issue figured out! (My own goats are picky about which milking vessel I use.) I didn't want to disrupt the flow of serious answers on this thread, but when I first read the title of this thread, it sounded as if your wife was not giving you milk, even though the goat would!


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who had that thought when I first read the thread title...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

My girls are used to me and my ways (ours?) and let down better for me than my husband. He is their friend with treats but I get more milk.


----------



## LittleShortyFarms (Sep 26, 2014)

Himmel and Critter.....not even gonna touch that one.

Ya'll are own your own


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who had that thought when I first read the thread title...


Me too.:-?


----------

